# Is broodiness a hormonal thing.....??



## Jessiefluff

I know it is a stupid question, but is there any factual evidence that when a woman reaches a certain age, then her biological clock kicks and she becomes a baby-mad-broody-crazy-lady?

The reason I ask is that I am having one of those bad days, when all I want is a baby. We have plans about saving for maternity leave, a holiday, buying a house etc etc., but days like this, I don't care - I want a baby so much it actually hurts. :cry:

Is this just the frame of mind that I am in, or is there a REAL hormonal natural reason why I feel like this every now and again. I know in a week I will be fine, and our plans will be back on track - but for now it is hell and I just want to cry.

It might put my mind at rest if I know this is just my hormones driving me crazy, or if it is just all in my mind, I can give myself a kick up the bum and shake myself out of it.

JF xx


----------



## lil' mole

I don't really know, but just wanted to say I know that feeling :hugs:


----------



## aubreee

well for all i know a woman is most fertile around 22-25 years of age so if the broodiness kicks in then it would make all the sense in the world.

like how you are also more horny around ovulation time and how guys find you more attractive around that time as well.. afterall theres a hormonal animal in all of us :haha:


----------



## PG5K

It wouldnt suprise me if it was hormonal because the feelings seem to come from no-where and sometimes are completely irrational.

I feel like you tonight, i think i have done too much looking at baby things. Probably in a couple of days i will feel ok but at the moment i feel rubbish. 
I seem to become a complete obsessive at times like this and think about every little thing that is happening in my life. 

Your not alone but it does feel like it when you are broody...:hugs:


----------



## Jessiefluff

Thanks for your posts.

As predicted, the broodiness has lelf as soon as it arrived. It was a funny thought I had this morning at 6pm when I woke up, it was dark, cold and raining outside. 

It was such a nice feeling to know that I could snuggle up in my comfy bed for another hour before getting up and having a lazy breakfast then on to work. I suddenly thought if I had a baby right now, I would be up already (and probably had been several times during the night) and I would have to rush around all morning getting everything ready for the baby, then dropping him/her off at the childminders before a long day at work.

How fickle am I!

JFxx


----------



## TaNasha

I always wanted to wait untill I was 27/28 to start TTC, but then at 22 I had a weird dream one night that I had a baby. Ever since then all i had on my mind was babies, so i defnitly got struck by broodiness!


----------



## toffee87

I'd say it's hormonal! x


----------

